# Harris Hawk



## rock-steady (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi all, I have been thinking of getting a bird of prey for a while now and was just wondering if anyone on hear kept Harris Hawks and if so what are they like. I have been doing a fair bit of reading on them but cannot determin if they would be sutable for me. It will be for feather more than fur. Also do they have to be housed outside I.E. can i put up an enclosure inside a barn with a hatch to an enclosure outside. Thanks for your time ED


----------



## alfiealbino (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi, i have also looked into owning a BOP ( bird of prey ) before and found this forum very helpfull International Falconry Forum They are helpfull in guiding you to the best begginer species and are likely to tell you to do one of the falconry courses available or spend some time with a local falconer to gain the experience needed. As far as i am aware a harris hawk would be better at taking fur rather than feather, although it is possible to train them to take quarry such as small birds ( pidgeon size or there abouts ) As for the housing im pretty sure people usually keep them in an outdoor avairy.

Hope that helps, Ben


----------

